# ثمانية أيام ام ستة أيام؟



## ElMaravilla (22 يوليو 2010)

إنجيل متى الاصحاح 17 العدد 1-2-3-4

[q-bible]1 وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ مُنْفَرِدِينَ.
2 وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ.
3 وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ.
4 فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ. لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ».[/q-bible]

إنجيل لوقا الاصحاح 9 العدد 28-29-30-31-32-33

[q-bible]28 وَبَعْدَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ بِنَحْوِ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَيَعْقُوبَ وَصَعِدَ إِلَى جَبَلٍ لِيُصَلِّيَ.
29 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي صَارَتْ هَيْئَةُ وَجْهِهِ مُتَغَيِّرَةً وَلِبَاسُهُ مُبْيَضّاً لاَمِعاً.
30 وَإِذَا رَجُلاَنِ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ وَهُمَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا
31 اَللَّذَانِ ظَهَرَا بِمَجْدٍ وَتَكَلَّمَا عَنْ خُرُوجِهِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يُكَمِّلَهُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.
32 وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ وَاللَّذَانِ مَعَهُ فَكَانُوا قَدْ تَثَقَّلُوا بِالنَّوْمِ. فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظُوا رَأَوْا مَجْدَهُ وَالرَّجُلَيْنِ الْوَاقِفَيْنِ مَعَهُ.
33 وَفِيمَا هُمَا يُفَارِقَانِهِ قَالَ بُطْرُسُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا. فَلْنَصْنَعْ ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ: لَكَ وَاحِدَةً وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةً وَلِإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةً». وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَقُولُ. [/q-bible]

ثمانية أيام ولا ستة أيام ..؟


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الأختلاف  ..*

*
† قوات الشر لن تقوى عليك ايها الكتاب المقدس †
مهما حاولتم في تكذيبه فلن تفلحوا  !!

اقرأ معي الرد على شبهتك !! 

السيد المسيح قبل التجلى فى إنجيل (متى 16: 28) وعد بعض تلاميذه بأنهم لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروه آتيا فى ملكوته وقصد به ان يروه متجليا على الجبل بمجده مع موسى وايليا.

(متى 16: 28) اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ هَهُنَا قَوْماً لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ.

- فقول متى ومرقس (بعد سته أيام) يعنى بعد مرور سته أيام بالكامل من هذا الوعد، وهذه الايام كانت كامله، فالأيام الستة هى الفرق بين يوم الوعد ويوم التجلي.

- أما قول لوقا (بنحو ثمانيه أيام) لأنه أحصى يوم الوعد "الذى فيه أعلن المسيح وعده" ويوم التجلى فى حساب الأيام وحسب جزء اليوم كالاصطلاح العام، ولكن متى ومرقس حسبا الايام المتوسطه بينهما فقط.

إذن متى ومرقس يحددان المدة بالضبط، أما لوقا فيقول نحو ثمانية أيام لأنه أضاف إلى الأيام الستة اليوم الذي كان المسيح يتكلم فيه ويوم التجلي نفسه الذى لم ينتهى بعد.

وهكذا يؤرِّخ متّى حادثة التجلّي "بعد ستّة أيام" من وعد السيّد المسيح لتلاميذه أن منهم قومًا لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتيًا في ملكوته (متى 16: 28). بينما يؤرِّخه القدّيس لوقا باليوم الثامن من هذا الوعد. ليس في هذا تناقض، وإنما اتفاق وسرّ روحي عجيب.

وقد أحصى لوقا الإنجيلي اليوم الذي فيه أعلن الرب وعده ويوم التجلّي ذاته، 

أمّا معلّمنا متّى فتحدّث عن الأيام الستّة ما بين اليوم الذي أعلن فيه وعده واليوم الذي تمّ فيه التجلّي. ولم يحدث هذا بلا هدف، وإنما كشف متّى البشير حقيقة يكمّلها لوقا البشير. فإن التجلّي هو إعلان ملكوت المسيّا المخلّص، الذي يتحقّق بعد الزمان أي يتمّ في اليوم الثامن الذي يُشير إلى الأبديّة بكونه اليوم الذي يلي نهاية الأسبوع "7".


​*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الأختلاف  ..*

*الموضوع بسيط جدا
هو كلمة نحو فى انجيل معلمنا لوقا
**
**وَبَعْدَ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ بِنَحْوِ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ، أَخَذَ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَيَعْقُوبَ وَصَعِدَ إِلَى جَبَل لِيُصَلِّيَ.

**والكلمة اليونانى
**Word Origin
adverb from hós and ei
Definition
as if, as it were, like
NASB Word Usage
about (10), about* (1), like (3), much like (1), some (1).*
*وكلمة نحو يعنى اليوم الثامن لم يبدا بعد هم مازالوا فى اليوم السابع او فى اخر اليوم السابع وعلى مشارف اليوم الثامن ولكنه لم يبدا *
*انجيل معلمنا متى قال بعد ستة ايام يعنى هما بالفعل فى اليوم السابع واليوم السادس انتهى *
*1 وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَل عَال مُنْفَرِدِينَ.*
*Word Origin
a prim. preposition
Definition
with, among, after
NASB Word Usage
accompanied (1), accompanied* (2), accompany* (1), after (82), afterward* (3), against (4), amid (1), among (5), away (1), before* (1), behind (1), companions* (5), end (1), follow* (1), gratefully* (1), hereafter* (1), later (12), now* (1), together (2), together* (1), toward (3), without* (2).*
*فمن الواضح ان حادثة التجلى حدثت فى اخر نهار اليوم السابع
فقال متى بعد ستة ايام اى فى اليوم السابع
وقال لوقا على نحو اليوم الثامن يعنى اليوم الثامن لم يبدا بمعنى انهم مازالوا فى اليوم السابع وعلى مشارف الثامن 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الأختلاف  ..*

*الذي حدث ان القديس لوقا حسب في التأريخ لهذه الحادثة اليوم الذي كان فيه هذه الكلمات لأنه لم يكن انتهى بعد وحسب ايضا اليوم الذي حدث فيه التجلي لأنه لم يكن انتهى ايضا والجزء من اليوم يحسب بيوم كامل في اليهودية ولذلك لأنه طبيب فكان دقيقا جدا وقال " بنحو " ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الأختلاف  ..*

*أريد ان اشكرك على ادبك وحسن أخلاقك في وضع الإطار الكتابي للآيات الكتابية عندما اردت ان تستشهد بالكتاب المقدس ..
*


----------



## My Rock (22 يوليو 2010)

متحدي قال:


> ثمانية أيام ولا ستة أيام ..؟



الفارق الزمني بين حادثة و اخرى يعتمد على تاريخ وقوع الأول و الثاني. فمن المنطقي ان يكون هناك فوراق زمنية مُتعددة للحادثة الثانية لو قارناها مع حوادثة اولية مُختلفة.

من المعروف إن متى كان عشاراً و حساباته الرياضية دقيقة جداً، لذلك أغلب حساباته نجدها بالكمال و ليس بالتقريب. فمتى حسب فارق الوقت بعد يوم الوعد (متى 16 : 29) و قبل يوم التجلي (متى 17 : 3). 

اما لوقا فحسب الفارق الزمني مع باقي يوم الوعد (لوقا 9 : 27) و يوم التجلي (لوقا 9 : 29) و حسب الفارق الزمني بالتقريب و ذكر "على نحو".
اي أن الفرق بين النصين هو أن متى حسب الفترة بدون إدخال يوم الوعد و يوم التجلي، اما لوقا فحسب بقية يوم الوعد و يوم التجلي أيضاً، و حسبها حسابا تقريبياً بال 8 ايام لان يوم الوعد و التجلي لم يكنا يومين كاملين.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## joker46 (23 يوليو 2010)

*ردود رائعه الرب يباركو*


----------



## اسئلة واضحة (9 أغسطس 2010)

طيب احنا بدنا جواب

8 او 6 ايـــــــامـ


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2010)

اسئلة واضحة قال:


> طيب احنا بدنا جواب
> 
> 8 او 6 ايـــــــامـ



*يا عم لو قرأت الردود بتعرف الجواب !!!! ​*

*السيد المسيح قبل التجلى فى إنجيل (متى 16: 28) وعد بعض تلاميذه بأنهم لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروه آتيا فى ملكوته وقصد به ان يروه متجليا على الجبل بمجده مع موسى وايليا.

(متى 16: 28) اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ هَهُنَا قَوْماً لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ.

- فقول متى ومرقس (بعد سته أيام) يعنى بعد مرور سته أيام بالكامل من هذا الوعد، وهذه الايام كانت كامله، فالأيام الستة هى الفرق بين يوم الوعد ويوم التجلي.

- أما قول لوقا (بنحو ثمانيه أيام) لأنه أحصى يوم الوعد "الذى فيه أعلن المسيح وعده" ويوم التجلى فى حساب الأيام وحسب جزء اليوم كالاصطلاح العام، ولكن متى ومرقس حسبا الايام المتوسطه بينهما فقط.

إذن متى ومرقس يحددان المدة بالضبط، أما لوقا فيقول نحو ثمانية أيام لأنه أضاف إلى الأيام الستة اليوم الذي كان المسيح يتكلم فيه ويوم التجلي نفسه الذى لم ينتهى بعد.

وهكذا يؤرِّخ متّى حادثة التجلّي "بعد ستّة أيام" من وعد السيّد المسيح لتلاميذه أن منهم قومًا لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتيًا في ملكوته (متى 16: 28). بينما يؤرِّخه القدّيس لوقا باليوم الثامن من هذا الوعد. ليس في هذا تناقض، وإنما اتفاق وسرّ روحي عجيب.

وقد أحصى لوقا الإنجيلي اليوم الذي فيه أعلن الرب وعده ويوم التجلّي ذاته،

أمّا معلّمنا متّى فتحدّث عن الأيام الستّة ما بين اليوم الذي أعلن فيه وعده واليوم الذي تمّ فيه التجلّي. ولم يحدث هذا بلا هدف، وإنما كشف متّى البشير حقيقة يكمّلها لوقا البشير. فإن التجلّي هو إعلان ملكوت المسيّا المخلّص، الذي يتحقّق بعد الزمان أي يتمّ في اليوم الثامن الذي يُشير إلى الأبديّة بكونه اليوم الذي يلي نهاية الأسبوع "7".​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 أغسطس 2010)

اسئلة واضحة قال:


> طيب احنا بدنا جواب
> 
> 8 او 6 ايـــــــامـ



6 أيام ابتداء من يوم الجمعة = 8 أيام ابتداء من يوم الاربعاء

وصلت؟​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> 6 أيام ابتداء من يوم الجمعة = 8 أيام ابتداء من يوم الاربعاء
> 
> وصلت؟​



*انا مش عارفة شو هالشي الصعب !! 
هي للدرجة دي صعبة !!! 
​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أغسطس 2010)

*


اسئلة واضحة قال:



			طيب احنا بدنا جواب

8 او 6 ايـــــــامـ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاثنين معا  هما إجابة واحدة دقيقة صريحة  غير متضاربة 
بل لكل منهما إظهار تفاصيل معينه - لاثبات عقيدة معينة
فالستة الايام  الكاملة  إشارة  رمزية للعمل الالهى  فى  الخليقة  المادية  الموجوده فى العالم الحاضر
وبعد إكتمالها يأتى  تجلى المسيح الاله رئيس الانبياء وخاتمهم ورئيس الملوك وخاتمهم

واليوم الثامن  هو إشارة  رمزية إلى ما بعد  رقاد الموت من بعث   وقيامة خلود وهو اليوم الذى سنعاين فيه المسيح الاله شمسا  للبر  ونورا ساطعا  معلنا  عنه  أنه الابن الحبيب  موضوع مسرة الاب  والذى له وحده دون سواه  له  نسمع ونخضع ونطيع

فالنصان بصورتهما الشكليه  يعبران عن مضمون اسخاتيولوجى (مجيئ-آخروى ) واحد
كفاية تماحيك وتربص يأ اخواننا
  كلها  تلاكيك    منكم لتلصيق  شبهه الخلاف والتحرييف على الحق  اليقيينى
يا  إخواننا   توبوا   وكفاية تملص   *


----------



## Kerya_Layson (20 أغسطس 2010)

لا تعليق
تم تفنيد الشبهه من اساتذه القسم
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ElMaravilla (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرًا لكم جميعًا ..


----------

